

Attention shoppers: there's a new Foursquare mayor at this goddamn Safeway. - eegilbert
http://www.mcsweeneys.net/2010/12/1glaser.html

======
eegilbert
Title courtesy of McSweeney's tweet.
<http://twitter.com/mcsweeneysbooks/status/10081967261351936>

